# Falsos Mitos de las Baterías



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Saludos a tod@s; espero que sus proyectos marchen tal y como ustedes desean, que cuenten con salud, y que esten contentos. De hecho, me daría gusto saber que justo ahora, están sonriendo.

El siguiente articulo que voy a citar, habla de los mitos y/o serie de preguntas frecuentes con respecto a las baterías de Iones de Litio (implementadas ultimamente en la linea de portatiles de la Mac: macbook, macbook pro, macbook air...).

Finalidad del tema? Bueno, creo que todos nos preocupamos por dar un buen uso y emplear un buen mantenimiento a nuestros equipos, a nuestras herramientas de trabajo. En el texto a citar, seguramente podemos encontrar detalles interesantes, o puntos a cuestionar. Veamos:



> *Falsos mitos de las baterías*​
> Hoy en día la gran mayoría de aparatos electrónicos utilizan baterías de Iones de Lítio, que son mucho más eficientes que las antiguas de Níquel-Cadmio (NiCd) y Níquel e Hidruro metálico (NiMH). Pero no todo el mundo se fija en estas cosas, y los vendedores en muchos casos tampoco están informados, perpetuándose así los viejos tópicos de las baterías.
> 
> El problema es que tratar estas baterías como si fueran basadas en Níquel no solo es innecesario, sino que de hecho reduce su vida útil, pudiendo incluso estropearla rápidamente. Para que esto no suceda, aquí están las preguntas místicas del sagrado camino a la pila infinita.
> ...




Y bien, que podemos opinar al respecto?


----------



## martincruz (Nov 4, 2010)

Me gusto este post, es incríble la cantidad de pavadas que surgen aqlrededor de este tema, gracias por compartir.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2010)

Se inchan los psicologos con todo, hay que ver. Antes por el efecto memoria, ahora por el estres. Las pobres baterías lo tienen crudo.
Muy buen aporte


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

martincruz dijo:


> Me gusto este post, es incríble la cantidad de pavadas que surgen aqlrededor de este tema, gracias por compartir.



Así es. Si no tenemos cuidado, sino nos interesamos un poco mas, podemos exponer a nuestros aparatos, a situaciones totalmente hostiles. 

Yo he de ser franco; lo primero que me jodí en mi primer laptop fue la pila. Y es que jamas usaba la maquina desconectada. Siempre estaba en la toma de corriente. 

"Echando a perder se aprende" dicen.  Aun que quizá no necesariamente debemos de "echar a peder" para saber del correcto cuidado de las cosas, lo único que me quedaba era esto: Investigar para que no volviera a suceder.

En caso de que alguien encuentre anomalias en lo citado anteriormente, no dude en agregar algo mas, corregir o inclusive desmentir.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2010)

yo quisiera saber de donde sacaste esa informacion, aun tengo mis discrepancias, pero no tengo solidos argumentos, quien dice lo anteriormente dicho?


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Claro, el articulo entero es este:
*Macoteca.com*

Cuales serían esas discrepancias?

Aclaro, yo no digo que el articulo anterior sea absoluto e irrefutable; sino q*UE* por eso mismo, para ver que cosas pudieran ser, o no ser...         esa es la cuestion
(jaja).

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2010)

de momento me pregunto si realmente se dañan las baterias al mantenerla conectada, me parece que un sistema que use baterias debe tener preevisto ese problema, pero me interesan datos consisos


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 4, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> de momento me pregunto si realmente se dañan las baterias al mantenerla conectada, me parece que un sistema que use baterias debe tener preevisto ese problema, pero me interesan datos consisos



Bueno, el "debería" se da a desear en muchas cosas, dentro del tema de los notebooks.
Sí en mi primer portatil me j****í la pila, fue por que yo suponía (imaginaba) que la batería tendría algún sistema preventivo. Es decir "una vez cargada al 100%, no entra mas corriente".

Sin embargo, cual sorpresa me voy llevando: La suposición era solo eso, suposición.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 4, 2010)

bueno pero estamos deacuerdo que esa es una apresiacion subjetiva y sin datos consisos, de ser de ese modo yo deberia llevar mas de dos baterias usadas porque tengo mas de un año con mi portatil y aunque no he medido el tiempo sigue reteniendo considerablemente la carga a pesar de usarla a diario pegada a la red incluso la olvido desconectar por las noches, tambien es un dato subjetivo


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

Algo que es cierto: por mas que he buscado en la web fuente, no encuentro los fundamentos del articulo. No se si el autor hable por sus experiencias, o de verdad le integren fundamentos científicos.

También es cierto que: en el articulo se mencionan ambos tipos de batería.

Una pregunta para ti: como sabes que tan bien retiene la carga, si dices que la usas diario pegada a la corriente? (aclaro: no intento crear un conflicto, solo son dudas)

Algo que me llama la atención, y creo (creo) q tiene lógica, es lo siguiente:


> Cuando tienes enchufado el ordenador, estás obligando a su batería a mantanerse siempre al 100% de carga. El estrés constante al que está sometida es también determinante.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2010)

tambien intente contactar al autor y no pude

la uso a diario conectada, mas no todo el dia, en realidad no se si se a atenuado la durabilidad pero aun me es util y a ojo calculo mas de media hora

tambien es logico (de pensar) que tengan protecciones pertinentes

no me parece conflicto sino debate y cuestionamiento sobre un buen tema, trabajo con celulares y me parece segun experiencia algo infundados algunos puntos, pero no lo se a ciencia cierta, y quisiera saber datos consisos


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 5, 2010)

También está lo siguiente:
Si con el cuidado que le das, después de un año dices que dura como mas de 30 min. aprox. cargada. Imaginemos si le dieras un par de cuidados mencionados en el articulo? quiza hablariamos de tu misma pila, pero diciendo "poco mas de 1 hora"; pudiera ser, no crees?

(un saludo; seguiremos en contacto. Pero por el momento debo irme a dormir. Que estes bien. Ojala y alguien mas se anime a compartir su punto de vista en el tema, que me  interesa bastante)


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2010)

pues como en el mismo articulo menciona depende del equipo la durabilidad, nunca me dio mas de una hora desde nueva asi que descartado ese punto


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2010)

El artículo publicado está muy bién.
Para aquellos que no tienen P. I. del asunto, tener algo más claro es importante.

Particularmente me luce que, el artículo, es más de corte publicitario que de otro tipo. Enfatiza demasiado el uso de la baterías NiMH para mi gusto, claro está.

Al final va a resultar lo de siempre: "MISMO PERRO, DIFERENTE COLLAR".

En mi viejo cel Motorola V265 hay una batería Li-Ion. Es la tercera que cambio y su duración, hasta ahora, ha llegado a los 3 años, sin ningún cuidado o estréss sobre uso y carga.

Así que, ¿De qué estamos hablando?

Saludos:


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2010)

Jeje mcrven menos mal: pensaba que el loco era yo y somos varios. Igual no estamos tan locos.
Ahora bien: ¿Te sale rentable comprarle una batería? En uno que tenia mucho cariño solo le compré una. Eso si, Duraron 3 años o mas cada una. Ahora me sale más economico comprar uno nuevo.. 
No son punteros pero economicos para trabajar. Otra cosa es intentar jugar con ellos (solo valen para el futbol o el balconing, una vez solo pero igual se disfruta)


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2010)

Bueno... "El Nombre", para el uso que yo le doy está bien.
Es la segunda batería que le pongo. El aparatito va bien y cumple con su propósito.
Tengo otro, un Nokia 6101 que tiene unas fallitas. Es GSM y lo he dejado porque tiene una camarita y, a veces, le saca a uno del apuro. Este sí que tiene una batería buena. A veces pasa toda una semana sin carga y sigue andando.

Así que, con el tema de las baterías, todo se vuelve mitos y realidades. Lo único seguro es que, cuando ya no van, hay que cambiarlas y punto.

Saludos:


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 9, 2010)

El tema es, la batería: ¿Está a mi servicio o yo al servicio de ella?
La uso como necesito usarla y si detona la cambio.


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 10, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Bueno... "El Nombre", para el uso que yo le doy está bien.
> Es la segunda batería que le pongo. El aparatito va bien y cumple con su propósito.
> Tengo otro, un Nokia 6101 que tiene unas fallitas. Es GSM y lo he dejado porque tiene una camarita y, a veces, le saca a uno del apuro. Este sí que tiene una batería buena. A veces pasa toda una semana sin carga y sigue andando.
> 
> ...


 
Pues si: cuando han muerto, han muerto. 

Sin embargo, expondré lo siguiente (como proyecto a largo plazo): Ya usé la batería de la HP conectada en su mayoría, a corriente. Moviendola únicamente cuando hacía falta. 

Ahora haré lo siguiente (siguendo uno q otro tip del tema): Darle uso a la pila (de otro portatil completamente nuevo). Es decir, cargar, descargar, buscar dejarla lo menos que se pueda, a corriente. Es decir, en cuanto cargué 100%, quitar cable.

Quizá obtenga resultados diferentes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 10, 2010)

Concuerdo con mi compadre el coyote, de por si, los laptops por ejemplo, tienen un sistema de carga inteligente, y la circuitería está tanto en el equipo como en la batería. En caso de perdida de carga, creo que se debería mas bien al estres de las celdas, aunque también es discutible (Mi telefono ya va para 3 años conmigo y la batería sigue durando 2 dias y medio).

Ahora si quieres datos concisos, sobre el consumo, y capacidad de cargar de la batería que estás usando en una PC, podrías usar el Everest, en el apartado "Computadora -> Administración de energía" verás un informe detallado del consumo de energia del equipo, tasa de descarga de la batería, capacidad de carga y nivel de desgaste si lo tiene. 

Saludos...


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 10, 2010)

seria un buen comparativo para saber ue tanto se esta degradando la vateria buen punto rat


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 11, 2010)

Otro punto que no mencioné y ahora me vengo acordando. Debemos tomar en cuenta que *NINGUNA *fabrica hace sus productos para durar para siempre, especialmente el caso de las baterías. Si nos ponemos a analizar, a estas alturas de la tecnología, estamos como para hacer baterías que jamas se desgasten o por lo menos tengan una vida util mas prolongada, pero ¿Saben porque no se desarrolla esa tecnología? Muy facil, *NO ES NEGOCIO!* Saludos...


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 11, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ... a estas alturas de la tecnología, estamos como para hacer baterías que jamas se desgasten o por lo menos tengan una vida util mas prolongada, pero ¿Saben porque no se desarrolla esa tecnología? Muy facil, *NO ES NEGOCIO!* Saludos...



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Nov 11, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo yo tambien trabajo con celulares como el coyote en el tiempo que tengo en esto me ha tocado ver dos baterias iguales del mismo modelo(hablo de baterias ion-li) almacenadas en el apartado que tenemos para eso y las dos eran nuevas al cabo de mucho al quedarse ahi una de ellas se esponjo y la otra permanecio bien :enfadado:y ningunda de las dos tubo uso en ningun equipo creo que tiene mucho que ver el fabricante y los materiales que se utilizaron para elaborarlas(calidad) por eso creo que la cita que esta al principio es una apreciacion subjetiva y para nada esta cerca de lo real y aun viendo en las caracteristicas de una pc el tiempo y el consumo de la misma ni aun asi tendrias una estadistica de cuanto nos va a durar la dichosa bateria, es decir nadie nos garantiza que la bateria me va a durar 2 o 3 años aclaro este es solo mi comentario saludos desde Mexico


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 11, 2010)

hablando de el efecto memoria segun recuerdo en el instructivo de mi portatil aparece algo al respecto lo buscare y citare, usa una bateria de ion de litio y recomienda que si no dura lo que deberia se descargue y luego se cargue en su totalidad antes de su uso


----------

